# 2011 Soft Water Goals...



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay lets see them 2011 soft water goals...posted something similiar last year and have been reading on another forum other anglers goals...so WTH...let's see them UWN goals...so what are your 'soft water' goals for 2011???

My personal goals are as follows:

To have an overall safe/uneventful time on the water with no boat/motor issues or being overly terrorized by rec boaters without think'n about taking my Son's paint ball gun with us 

Ops check new equipment/tackle/lures with a lot of successful hookups 

Get my Son and Daughter along with her boyfriend on their first Tiger Musky

Try to get Gary out with a successful TM hookup...KennyC more to follow...working it...  
Work with Adam E and convience fish'n parther to allow a PV TM fish'n quest with the 'A' Man about two ole bitty bags who chase them beasts...should prove interesting if I can pull that one off... :| 

Successful Willard Walleye trips...  

...but the ultimate goal is to bust the questionable RJ TM record :roll: ...missed it by 2.5" in 2007...some-day, some-year, some-time...called living and executing the 3Ps on this 'ultimate'  TM goal/quest 

...so anyone else on UWN willing to share 2011 soft water angling goals... :?: :?:


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

I usually make some fishing goals at the beginning of each year. My selfish goals include catching 100 trout in a day and catching a cutthroat that is mount worthy. I also have the goal of catching the state record brook trout but i don't think there is a state record brookie in Utah this year.
My most meaningful goals are to enjoy the times I have to go fishing with my family and to see my 3 year old daughter catch her first trout by herself.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

There is always a chance Highmtnfish


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm just excited to hear K2 is going to try to get a muskie on my line, so I guess my goal is to get it in the net!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

1) I'd love to catch a huge colorful brookie for the wall.

2) I plan on fishing a couple of new places. Secret places..  

3) Get the kids out fishing more.

4) I hope k2 catches that TM record. 8)


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Wiper on my new 8wt from the toon or tube.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Used to be catching the state record brook trout, but I've come to relax on the reality that it may not happen. I may just have to settle for the record grayling.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm going back to the basics; fishing with a pole, the line tied to the top and no reel. Crappie Rods and Tenkara poles. Bank poles and trot lines.

Fishing should not be complicated.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

2lb grayling.

Beating my biggest tiger would be nice, but not necessary.

Golden Trout.

Beat my biggest brookie.

Hike to the places I've put off.

Use my pontoon. (seriously!)

Find the huge cutthroat that I missed on the Manti.

Get the family out a little more and into their biggest fish so far. That might be hard for Sonia @ 22.5".

Get my boy James to cast on his own, retrieve, and cast again. Then I'll buy him a spinning outfit. Maybe try him on a fly rod...

(Ya know, BG1, we might bump skulls looking for that grayling. :lol: Also, I believe there are still some wild populations of brookies that haven't been stocked since the 70's. Those genetics could still be around, I think. :O•-: )


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

I want to catch at least one Tiger Muskie and one Walleye, thats all i ask for... I targeted them a bunch last season, but could not get one out of the water!


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Mine is always to catch the new state record brookie. I also believe that it is a far cry. To many people fish down there now and it is really hard to release a 4 lb brook trout. Plus I'm the 3rd person to say that as a goal. What a race

I would also like to catch at least 4 different trout species over 24inches at above 9000 ft

And most important have fun and enjoy it when I get out.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

As I am still getting my feet wet here I am starting to understand some of the different waters in the Northern part of the state. My list of goals is very lengthy and will have to be worked by availability and some of the limitations I have for getting on certain water. I would have to say though my number uno goal is to continue to meet forum members and listen to what they have to say to help me become a better angler. Many would look at this as a way to Hotspot or what not but I have a completely different reason, my kids! My boy is 4, 5 in July and is really starting to get the hang of some of the fishing ways. To my amazment he landed several fish on the hard deck and has been casting his new Ugly Stick well for his age. Couldn't be more proud of him and want to ensure that he maintains his intrest so we always have something to do together and bond. I guess my number 2 goal would have to be buy a big water boat. Man I love fishing!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

My goals are to get out more with my family this year and use our new trailer! Visit a few old favorite spots and explore a few new waters I have had my eye on. Always chasing a brookie and a tiger for the wall but I won't mount one until I get what I want. Spend lots of time jigging and fly fishing in the scadden in the high country and hopefully a river trip to MT.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Get out for a full weekend of fishing and not think about work once. That's all I ask for. It would be nice if my 78 year old pops could make it along for a few of the trips too.

... I also want to catch brookies' brookie.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

my goal is to catch 3 new species of fish this year with one of them being a tiger musky


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Trip to Alaska with Adam E

State catch and release Grayling record

My last Utah game fish on fly (Sacramento Perch)

Shirus Moose (I Know, not fishing)

Get a water softner


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I want to catch more than one grayling... even if they are ugly in their own cool way. I caught one last year so now I want more... and I want to hike to more lakes... and get some of my brothers in law into fishing/camping more..


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

This year alone I want to catch at least one of every game fish species in Utah!!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

My fishing goals for this year. Go catch a few catfish on Brownlee res. on the snake. Hit jordanelle for a few smallmouth. Catch a burbot from the boat. Spear a burbot under the boat at night. Catch a catfish on the bear river. Do alot more fishing!!


----------

